# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Anyone's an Artist at Night - Harvard Independent

## Dream Guide Team

*Anyone's an Artist at Night**Harvard Independent*After all, there's no point in having a *lucid dream* if you can't remember it in the morning! Secondly, it allows us to recognize patterns in our dreams, or dream signs. Step 2: Identifying dream signs. Dream signs are clues that we are dreaming.**

----------

